
University to require residents wear ‘BioButton, to track health - avonmach
https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/2020/08/03/oakland-university-to-require-residents-to-wear-biobutton-to-track-health-students-launch-petition/
======
curryst
I wonder if there are HIPAA implications around the data collected from these?
This might be slightly more reasonable if HIPAA applies to this data. If not,
I wouldn't step within 200 yards of those things.

From press releases, health insurance companies seem to love these things,
which makes me very uneasy about how the data will be used.

------
jtsiskin
The button could also estimate if you were drinking alcohol based on the
monitored changes. Next time a student says they need an extension, let’s see
what they were doing last night, and if they got proper sleep... _shudder_

What I’m surprised to see missing from this is proximity tracking to other
buttons/phones. You would think that would be very useful for contact tracing

------
Sir_Substance
Leaving aside my visceral reaction to attaching mandatory trackers to people:

>The “BioButton” is wearable technology that monitors your vitals, including
temperature and heart-rate, in real time. It can last for up to 90 days. It’s
meant to be worn on the chest and connects to your mobile device.

Once again, technologists attempting to make covid solutions have forgotten
that not everyone uses smartphones. On top of that, what're the odds that this
doesn't work on any version of android older than oreo, or that don't have
google play services installed?

------
TurkishPoptart
I certainly wouldn't wear that thing, but I imagine that most of the comments
in this thread will say the same thing.

~~~
badrabbit
You would think so, I would hope so but truth is most people haven't learned
to be afraid of this stuff. They have to relearn history's lessons and
everyone else with them

------
Meph504
It isn't required, but voluntary.

[https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/local/2020/08/04/oakland...](https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/local/2020/08/04/oakland-
university-hopes-biobutton-can-help-prevent-spread-of-covid-19-by-monitoring-
health/)

------
tomatotomato37
There's something about this quote on the manufacturers website:

    
    
      The BioIntelliSense Data-as-a-Service (DaaS) platform and FDA-cleared BioSticker™ on-body sensor are bringing medical grade monitoring and management to the home for scalable remote care.

------
aaron695
How did this "BioButton" only seem to come into existence in the past few
months?

What is this tech based on? What was it called pre C19? It seems suspicious to
me.

The Cayman Islands are looking into it for visitors as well

[https://www.caymancompass.com/2020/07/23/government-gives-
mo...](https://www.caymancompass.com/2020/07/23/government-gives-more-details-
on-biobutton/)

------
vondur
Nope, I can't imagine anyone that would want to use this.

------
newbalance
Surprise, location tracking built in. Forgot to mention until 6 months later
:)

------
bzb3
Religious basis? What religion prohibits the biobutton?

~~~
mgamache
Jews might have an issue with being ‘tracked’

